
PBS propaganda series about Vietnam - wslh
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2017/11/11/pbs-propaganda-series-about-vietnam/
======
smt88
> _useful when [the US is] asking people to pay taxes at 2X the rates of the
> most efficient countries_

This is uninformed to the point that it must be intentional. No one with even
a passing knowledge of Western Europe could believe this.

"US taxes are low relative to those in other developed countries. In 2015, US
taxes at all levels of government represented 26 percent of GDP, compared with
an average of 34 percent of GDP for the 34 member countries of the
Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD)."

[http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/briefing-book/how-do-us-
taxes...](http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/briefing-book/how-do-us-taxes-
compare-internationally)

